# c't Offline Update 5.2 integriert Internet Explorer 8



## Newsfeed (23 März 2009)

Die Version 5.2 des c't Offline Update schnürt aktuelle Update-Pakete für Windows und Office, die auf Wunsch auch den neuen Internet Explorer 8 auf Ziel-PCs einspielen.

Weiterlesen...


----------

